# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  WeRide Mini Robobus, WeRide (JingChi Inc.), smart mobility, San Jose, California, Guangzhou, China

## Airicist

Developer - WeRide (JingChi Inc.)

----------


## Airicist

Fully autonomous WeRide Mini Robobus

Mar 17, 2021




> WeRide Mini Robobus, China’s first fully driverless mini Robobus created for open road operation in cities. It is a front-loaded, mass-produced model with no steering wheel, accelerator or brakes, equipping with WeRide’s full stack software and hardware solutions. How does it deal with complex urban traffic conditions safely and efficiently? Let's take a look at its unique sensor suites design.

----------

